
Tutorial: How to push data in a Google Sheet via “API” - cburgdorfer
https://medium.com/@cburgdorfer/collecting-iot-temperature-sensor-data-in-google-spreadsheets-tutorial-e9fea92d2ae2
======
tdeck
This is a creative solution! You can also create a proper HTTP API using
Google Apps Script and expose it to the web:

[https://developers.google.com/apps-
script/guides/web](https://developers.google.com/apps-script/guides/web)

This allows you to parse all kinds of payloads, including ones not
specifically tailored to your app. For example, I wrote a script that could
receive webhooks from PayPal and record them in a spreadsheet.

